# Verzauberung: Waffe Wildheit



## Pomela (29. Juni 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist diese Verzauberung auf die Nahkampfwaffe auch gültig für Fernkampfwaffen? Erhöht sich die Angriffskraft um 70 nur, wenn ich die Nahkampfwaffe benutze oder auch, wenn ich die Fernkampfwaffe benutze? 

plz help  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Isegrim (29. Juni 2007)

Die +70 gelten für Nahkampf und Fernkampf.
Siehe hier - im Feld &#8222;Effect 1&#8220; ist Attack Power verlinkt. Dessen 2 Effekte sind Apply Aura: Mod Melee Attack Power Value: 70 und Apply Aura: Mod Ranged Attack Power Value: 70.

Ob du mit zwei Einhandwaffen, die jeweils mit +15 Beweglichkeit ( 2 * 15 * 2 = 60 AP und natürlich Crit) verzaubert sind, aber nicht besser bedient bist, ist eine andere Frage und wohl von der restlichen Ausrüstung abhängig, zu der du Zugang hast.
*&#8364;dit:* Oh, ich seh grad, das ist ja gar nicht das Jägerforum. Der Zusatz mit den zwei Einhändern gilt natürlich nur, wenn du Jäger spielst.


----------



## Slit Un&#39;goro (29. Juni 2007)

Du bekommst 70 Angriffskraft.
Das bezieht sich sowohl auf Nahkampf- als auch auf Fernkampangriffskraft.

Grüße


----------



## Pomela (29. Juni 2007)

ah danke  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

jo, bin schon ein Jäger... aber Isegrim, wie kommst du auf 60 Angriffskraft? 2x 15 Beweglichkeit sind 30, wenn ich 2 Einhänder benutze. Ich meine Beweglichkeit und Angriffskraft rechnen sich 1:1? 

Verzauberung für  Zweihandwaffe +35 Beweglichkeit sind ja dann auch "nur" +35 Angriffskraft im Gegensatz zu Wildheit +70. Und ich stehe mehr auf beständigen Mehrschaden als auf Crits. 

... und solange der 2te Dolch nicht droppt, muss ich halt die Axt nehmen.


----------



## Isegrim (29. Juni 2007)

Bekommen Jäger nicht (mehr) 2 Punkte Fernkampfangriffskraft für jeden Punkt Beweglichkeit?


----------



## Isegrim (29. Juni 2007)

Isegrim schrieb:


> Bekommen Jäger nicht (mehr) 2 Punkte Fernkampfangriffskraft für jeden Punkt Beweglichkeit?



*€dit:* Ah, Google wußte die Antwort. Wurde mit BC geändert. (Account ist seit 31.08.06 stillgelegt). Bin „im Kopf“ immer noch vor BC, die Nicht-Schurken-Änderungen wie die Abschwächung von Agi bei Jägern geht da schon mal an einem vorbei.

Wenn man für 1 Agi nur noch 1 AP bekommt, dürfte es sich natürlich etwas schwierig gestalten, an die 70 AP der Verzauberung zu kommen.


----------



## Spongebopp (4. Juli 2007)

Isegrim schrieb:


> Wenn man für 1 Agi nur noch 1 AP bekommt, dürfte es sich natürlich etwas schwierig gestalten, an die 70 AP der Verzauberung zu kommen.



Jau, AP ist im Moment DIE Verzauberung für Jäger, bringt (rechnerisch in den meisten Fällen) einfach mehr Damage als +agi.


----------

